# 1898 pope columbia model 50 chainless, value?



## mysticspot (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello,
I have an antique shop in pennsylvania and someone has brought this bicycle into us to possibly sell it for them.  it is truely a barn find, in barn find condition.  it is very, very rough.  It is a 1898 pope columbia model 50, shaft drive (or chainless).  the shaft does work and when the pedals are turned it does turn the rear wheel.  the wheels are wood, one in pretty good shape, and the other is broken.  the spokes are all there, but bent up.  the frame is interesting, it appears that part of the frame cracked at the bottom where the tubes come together, but there is a very old repair, where someone attached wire to hold it together.  the grips seem to be original (almost cork like), handlebar is in good condition, the seat is all there, obviously the leather is very dried out.  The label on the front of the bike is really cool.  There is also a piece of leather on the front of the bike that possibly held a light?  I would certainly think this is a bike that could be restored.  I am not sure, but I believe this is the first chainless bike?  Any information on what this might be worth and anyone that might be interested would be helpful.  Again, I am basically doing the legwork for the owners.

thank you,
chris


----------



## OldRider (Jan 2, 2011)

Can you get pictures? We'd love to see it and a few of us could guide you in the right direction if we could see it


----------



## mysticspot (Jan 2, 2011)

The bike is at the antique shop, I will take some pictures tomorrow.  Thank you.  I did hear from someone that the spokes are rare?  It does have the spokes.  I am really out of my league on this one.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## mysticspot (Jan 4, 2011)

*pictures*














I have received a couple offers, but I still dont know what is a fair price for the owners.  Any unbias opinions welcomed.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 4, 2011)

sell it.  cost a lot to fix possibly as much as one that is in better condition.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 4, 2011)

Its worth $200 plus shipping to me...I know, you said unbiased. its not really a sound bicycle, so it should be sold/advertized/purchased as bike for parts. let the buyer decide what to do with the parts. thats my two cents. no seriously, I'll buy it for $200 plus shipping.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2011)

....wow is that rough! What a shame. Both wheels are toast! You should be grateful for the extremely generous $200 offer!


----------



## pelletman (Jan 16, 2011)

I would say it is worth 3 to 500.  Mostly for the parts, but it could be fixed.  That frame is a bummer.  The wheels are toast and the seat is wrong..


----------



## JOEL (Jan 16, 2011)

$200 is fair IMO. Missing the gear cover, wrong seat, bad rim(s), frame likely not repairable, and overall very rough.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 16, 2011)

pelletman is the guy that knows his old ones! I would believe what he says for sure. he's a good guy. however, my offer stands.


----------



## tsorlie (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll offer $250 US Dollars and pay for shipping-located in Minnesota. I'm restoring a Model 51 (same year) womens style and need back hub and spokes. Can fix spokes and guts of chain drive.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 17, 2011)

I think 200 if very fair.  The frame is toast along with the wheels.  It may be worth more for parts but you would have to tear it down and then find the buyer.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 17, 2011)

Dont change a thing. Because it is chainless it is worth more. That frame can be repaired. It is pretty rough!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 6, 2011)

I thought $200 too low until I saw the last picture of the rotted frame. Two hundred is about right IMHO.


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 21, 2011)

what finally happened to this bike? did someone get it? or is it still for sale?


----------

